# anyone know how to sort out electrics in an old euro mobil



## 123415 (May 12, 2009)

i have recently bought an old (16 years) eura mobil and now the heater - which provides both the heating and the water heating will not ignite - i have replaced the batteries in the heater but to no avail - the gas is on and i have turned on the internal gas tap for the heater and the internal electrical switch - but it wont ignite - any ideas - someone wrote that the fuses go - does anyone know where to find where the fuse is + the fridge works when the electricicity is conneced to the mains but not when we try to connect the fridge to the battery - any ideas ? - finally if i can't sort any of this outdoes anyone know of a garage with knowledge of eura mobils in london to sort these things out that is not too pricey.
wise owl


----------

